# I got a speeding ticket



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Sunday in Vermilion I managed to get my first speeding ticket on over 20 years.

It was in my boat!

The Vermilion police were sitting a couple hundred yards up the river from the entrance to the river from the lake.

When coming off of the lake I came around the big metal breakwall that runs east/west throwing a wake. I reduced speed and was throwing no wake when I came around the rock jetties and into the river. He wrote me a ticket for throwing a wake inside the big east/west breakwall, prior to actually entering the river.

I guess I need to look at the big breakwall a little more closely. It is in the lake not the river and I don't really remember and signs about wake posted on it, but they must be there because he said they were. If this is typical of every breakwall entrance on Erie I have violated this rule along with 90% + of all Erie boaters 100's of times

He said they had received a lot of complaints from the residents in the river about speeding and yet they are out writing tickets for wake prior to you even entering the river.

All I can say is TICKY TACKY TICKET!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

ignorance of the law is.............................well you know the rest of the story now  
it's guys like you who give all us "law abiding" boaters a bad name   

that is kinda picky if you ask me.i've never noticed the signs,so i'd better warn toad the next time we go up,cause they could have had us every time for the same thing.
they could make a killing if they sat in ambush there all the time,cause from what i've seen,it's pretty common practice.
i know also,that the big money folks on the river get bent pretty easy.but i guess it's THEIR river  
i've seen them in action more than once,lol.
we were going out one day,at 3 mph,and the old bag at one particular house(you probably know which one) is waving like crazy and yelling at us to slow down.i've seen her give more than one person hell, and thought she was gonna put the hose to a guy one day(she's always watering her lawn),lol.
guess she doesn't wanna get that dirty water splashed on her fancy yaught


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> He said they had received a lot of complaints from the residents in the river about speeding and yet they are out writing tickets for wake prior to you even entering the river.


 Yeah, right! This is what happens when tax collections fall short of forcasts.
Can you say revenue enhancement? 

The city of Norton is another one looking for alternative revenue sources to pay for their new police cruisers.
I'm not even going to mention Cleveland with their intersection cameras.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Sorry for your luck Lundy. That sounds bogus and gets my blood pressure up just thinking about it. What did the officer write on the ticket regarding location of the infraction? Any witnesses?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I was a witness  The way the officer described it was untrue. He was not waking in the river, but was between the breakwall/mouth. However, he nailed him for the river, not the breakwall.

If this is any indication, as we entered the river the police pulled over a boat 2 boats a head of us. Kim even said to me (assuming they were just pulling people over for random safety inspections) "I hope they don't pull us over, I just want to get trailered and on the road". No sooner did that come out of his mouth, and he motioned us over, for what we both assumed was a safety check. Never crossed our minds that it was for speeding, as he wasn't.


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Lundy,

"No Wake" is actually painted on the ends of the east/west concrete and steel breakwall that protects the mouth of the Vermillion River. I guess that makes the entire river mouth area a "No Wake" zone, but makes little sense to me. I can't remember any speed zone posted until upriver from the end of the jetties. If he ticketed you for speed/wake in the river (inside the rock jetties) and you were going 5 MPH or less, then I'd say you have a beef. They know it will cost you to a bunch to travel 80 miles to contest the ticket, so it's easy money for them.

Last fall I had a blowboater yell at me from the deck of his precious "yacht" for "going too fast" while returning upriver from the lake. I was in the center of the channel and travelling right at the speed limit (5 MPH). I guess he should find a more protected dock ;-)

Tim


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I specifically asked him 3 times about where I was throwing a wake and each time he replied when I came around the big breakwall. I readily admitted to throwing a wake out there but denied, and still deny, throwing a wake in the river, inside the rock jetties, itself. He never accused me of throwing a wake in the river, each and everytime I questioned him he said it was when I came around the breakwall and it's marked "No Wake"

If it's painted on the breakwall, I've just never noticed, but was definitely throwing a wake out there and was in clear violation. I have also been in violation of that law a 100 times in the same location. However, this is still out in the lake and many times the waves in that area are larger than any wake I can create  

How many have violated the no wake in that area??

They were writing a LOT of tickets.

I still contend they should have been enforcing the wake law in the river where there are homes and docks, not out on the lake, but then they wouldn't have gotten to write many tickets.

It is probably useless to fight as far as the outcome but I will probably go and speak my mind anyway.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

The kicker was, there's NO WAY he could've seen you until you got into the mouth of the river, from where he was perched. Unless he was going by the looks of your speed by seeing our heads on the other side of the rocks. He couldn't see the boat until you hit the river.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I doubt those residents would know the diff between a No Wake zone and a 5 MPH speed limit zone. They just wanted to see a return on their investment in the local police dept. Looks like they got what they wanted. 

I'd be curious to know where the jurisdiction of the Vermilion Police ends and the US Coast Guard begins?


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Kim,

Sounds like you got "hosed", so to speak. I guess fighting it would depend on how much time/effort and money you want to throw at this. I believe that often the PD's count on people just paying the fine for tickets that are sketchy, at best. It is definitely a source of revenue.

Net- I think the USCG has jurisdiction in any US navigable waters, but I'm not positive. The Vermillion PD jurisdiction would end at the city limit. Where that is on the river is anybody's guess. I'd think it would be no farther north than the mouth of the river (which would mean that Lundy was not in their jurisdiction at the time of the "alleged" infraction).

Tim


----------



## Denied (Jun 14, 2004)

If my memory is correct the ORC (Ohio Revised Code) Say's "a no wake of significant magnitude to cause damage to shoreline or property" or something like that. If it were me I would research the city code for the exact wording, usually they echo the ORC and if the word "damage" is in there, go to court and ask the officer to show what was damaged. These kind of citations are usually paid without being contested and after a while the interpretation becomes lost with some officers.

dean


----------



## mrcaptaincrunch (Oct 26, 2004)

Well, I personally think that law is stupid. Some of the time if the wind is blowing pretty good, if you have a 20' boat or larger, and depending on what power you may have for the boat, we need to punch it just to get into the jetty or we'll be blown past it or into the rocks. I know I have came in that entrance at full throttle just to make it in. So those rich snobs on the river can just KIss My A--, well you know what I mean. I guess thats one reason for not being able to fish every day. I dont have to deal with those type of ignorant people. Good Luck up there you guys!!!


----------



## Denied (Jun 14, 2004)

1501:41-11-08 No wake zones. 


No person shall operate a powercraft within or through a "Shore Zone" or a "Danger Zone" or through any area marked as a "No Wake Zone" at any time at a speed that produces a wake. For the purpose of this rule, a "wake" is defined as a track left by a watercraft in the water causing waves that may cause discomfort, injury, or damage to persons, watercraft, or property.


----------



## cw261 (May 11, 2004)

Now I know why I've been yelled at a couple of times in the Vermilion river for going 5 MPH - they still remember the boat from when Toolman had it!  

Luckily I've only gotten a warning from shore so far - I'll be more careful in the future - thanks for the heads up, Lundy.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Dean,

However the ORC shown on my ticket is 1547.08

It restricts ANY wake withing 300 feet of *ANY* harbor entrance on Lake Erie.

Pretty silly, but I was in violation of this one for sure. The next time(there won't be one) I'm coming in with 4-5's crashing from the north I'll make sure to go down to idle speed the last 300 ft so as not to cause a wake  

Everyone keep this in mind because I know the vast majority of us violate this on a regular basis.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Hate to sound like an a--hole here guys, but no wake is no wake.
"I guess he should find a more protected dock ;-)" - That isn't even funny.
Guess what - YOU ARE RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY DAMAGE YOUR BOAT WAKES DOES!
If you knock that guy down and he gets hurt or you damage his boat, you better hope he doesn't get yout OH numbers. It doen't matter if your 20 miles out in the lake
and you wake someone, you are still responsible! If you knock somebody off their boat
and they drown you will be up on manslaughter charges.
I hate to be a prick but some of you guys ought to take a safe boating course.

The ticket sounds like bull though. The cops probably had do it 'cause somebody else was acting liking a idiot and spoiled it for the rest of us.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

> 'cause somebody else was acting liking a idiot and spoiled it for the rest of us.


 Sorta like your post?


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

That sign has been there as long as I can remember and yes if your wake does damage in a no wake zone you are responsible. And yes the Vermilion police can get overzealous sometimes but the owners of those properties probably pay 2/3rds of their salaries and get the laws written to enforce them so they have to enforce them when pushed.

Every harbor has different laws, some have a cerrtain amount of feet, some have speed limits and some have "no wake" that really mean "no" laws which are impossible to acheive even at idle. 

It behooves everyone to check what the local laws are before leaving the dock. I also agree with most of you that this is a crock of squat law, way out there, but there are lots of those around and people get nailed daily on them.

I did ask the Vermilion police one time about rough water conditions and they said that they wouldn't interfere with safety to enforce it, but it is still a judgement call.

By the way: When in Vermilion, if you get a chance, stop by and see Rich down by the boat ramp (Rich's Hook, Line and Sinker). He is going to feed us a substantial amount of Pork at the Hawg Fest and besides he's got the good basics everyone needs when going out!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

As from the beginning I readily admit violating the no wake within 300 ft of a marked "no wake" harbor entrance, Not an issue guilty as charged.


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

How much is this gonna cost ya if you just pay it? 

I'm curious. Vermilion is trying to buy the house next to the Boat ramp. Maybe this is their way of paying for it!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't know yet.

The only call I've made so far is to the mayor.

As I said, nothing will change the outcome but they are going to have to let me speak my mind as I hand over my money


----------



## Erie Addict (Apr 12, 2004)

Who cares about all this legal crap,,, Did you catch fish?


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Was planning on launching at Vermilion just because I wanted to meet Bait Dave.

Guess I will wait till next year. I don't like being hasseled.

When it is windy, expecially a strong cross wind, I will hit the entrance near full throttle to maintain control. Rather have a ticket than a wrecked boat.

...


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Erie Addict,

We caught some fish, but all sub legal. We were out on the sandbar from daylight until 1 pm with nothing to show for it. Some boats caught fish, but not us.

We did get to experience a tremendous bug hatch though. They covered everything!! Not a very fun morning.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Bug hatch was so bad, that I went to the doc yesterday with a nasty eye infection from the bugs being in my eyes all day long. I'm on meds to clear it up 

Bugs in the morning, poor fishing in the afternoon, ticketed as we got off the water. Talk about a rough day!


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

Guys,
I have docked down there for many years and yes, they can be a bit picky at times. I have been warned for going too fast in the river, well under 5 mph and only a wake of about inch, maybe 2. They just motioned me to slow down. My boat will not go 5 mph with out throwing a wake, 5 mph and I have 8 to 10 inch wake going on. I will say that it does sound shady at the mouth though, I have seen so many people turn the corner and get up on top before they hit the end of that wall, myself included. (there are too many variables involved)


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

It's all a big money racket. They don't give a hoot. Go ahead and show up in court adn see what the judge thinks. He knows the city needs that money and so he isn't even going to listen to any arguments. 

It's gotten tough with ole Bob runnin things amuck, though I do sometimes consider that it could be a LOT worse with a democrat at the helm.

Sorry for the political rant.

CG


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

For the bug hatch, I took the advice given earlier here on OGF and bought the head nets.

..


----------



## blance (Apr 5, 2004)

Man I remember going out and coming into that river with marc last fall. In particular going out when the waves were the biggest I've ever seen in my life. He powered on through it, but poor Jeremy was hanging on for dear life in the back of the boat for fear of getting knocked out. I couldn't imagine having to come in there at 5MPH or less, worrying how big of a wake you're making as your boat is being smashed to bits. No wake on an inland lake is one thing, but from what I saw that day it looks like no wake there could be deadly. I guess when you buy a million dolar home you buy the right to cry about everything and anything in so much as your property taxes buy. Gee I can only hope we got the same kinda dweebs at Presque Isle when I'm there this weekend. But if I can get the kids on some good sized smallies, I think I'll have the hooked.

Barry


----------



## FISHGUY (Apr 8, 2004)

Law Enforcement ( ORC 1547.63 ) Within the area of there jurisdiction,every sheriff,deputy sheriff,marshal,deputy marshal,municipal police officer,township police constable,game protector,park or conservancy district officer,or other law enforcement officer may enforce the state watercraft laws and has the authority to stop, inspect and board any recreational vessel. So therefor if it looks like a cop it must be a cop there every where you dont have a chance. Good Fishin Fishguy


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

It was refreshing to see you take responsibility for your actions. Yea it may be a bunch of money grabinn..... but the bottom line is you are a leader and there are a lot of young people looking up to you to see how you handle this! That is far more important than anything you may say to the judge. Lead by example and make diplomacy the better part of valor.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

My brother and I were on grand Lake St. mary's and a guy was mowing his grass starts going crazy over our speed which was very slow. We both turn around and give him the finger. I think he about had a heart attack. The look on his face was priceless. My brother than hammered it and he really started yelling. We just did the friendly hand wave. It was very commical and a day I will remember.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

not that it matters but can you see the sighn from all angles clearly from 300 foot out
________
Vapir air one review


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, I think you probably can see the signs from any angle.

They aren't actually signs they are painted on the breakwall itself. I just never really paid any attention to them before as I always knew there was a speed limit in the river itself and had always slowed by that point.

At this location this is a very commonly violated law, I myself have violated (unknowingly) it at least 100 times over the years. I come out of the river, turn west for about 30 yds and kick it up on plane, the same coming back in

This is just chalk it up to experience and learning something new


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

*$120.00 fine*


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Ouch...! That's fuel for a whole weekend of fishing.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Sorry for your luck guys.  

$120.00 would cover more than two years of gas and oil in my boat.


----------



## chuckie (Nov 12, 2004)

If that's true, what is the situation at Fairport inside the break wall? Isn't that a harbor mouth? Everyone drops the hammer after the short wall by the river whether lauching into the river or from the muni dock. Those darned waverunners are going like 60 out there also. Technically, they're(me too!) all breaking the laws in the big harbor!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

It must be MARKED no wake to apply.

That's the problem with Vermilion, it's very poorly marked


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

MY bad.

It does NOT need to be marked. This law is applicable to EVERY harbor entrance on Erie and the Ohio River.

I just talked to an officer with the ODWC.

Here is the law.

Operation in Restricted Areas 
(ORC 1547.08)
No person shall operate a vessel in designated "swim areas," areas buoyed off as "no boats," or within any restricted area in violation of the designated restriction.

No person shall operate a vessel at greater than idle speed or create a wake within 300 feet of any marina, boat docking facility, boat gasoline dock, launch ramp, recreational boat harbor, harbor entrance regardless of whether buoys are present or not or in any area buoyed as "no wake" or "idle speed."


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

I had no idea this was the law on Erie or the Ohio for that matter. I guess this should be a learning experience for all.
Though it was an expensive way to learn this law...Thanks for the info, Lundy...!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i wonder how many casual boaters and fishermen actually know of that law.i doubt too many keep up to date on all the ohio revised codes,as evidenced by the number of people not obeying this one.i didn't know it either


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Lundy,
I was at the V yesterday coming in right before a huge storm and looked down at the gps and noticed I was doing 7.8 and was flagged to come over. Got absolutely ripped by the harbor police and was told that I was throwing a wake. Never mind the huge wind that was blowing behind me. He was having me get out the boat and come in while the lightening started to crack all around us. When he told me he was writing me a ticket for it, I could care less.. I was just happy to beat the storm. Up until then I did remember your post about the idle.. but.. I started to think of slams post about the lightening and that thought took over. 
Needless to say, right when we were docking he got a call on his radio about a boat in distress and had to run out to the lake.. 
eeeek said that would have been us if we weren't going a little quicker into the harbor. Which is true. 

Anyways, thanks for the information you gave, it helped me throughout the weekend.. but wouldn't you know I almost got one anyways.
ying


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Ying,

I'm pretty sure there are provisions in the "no-wake" law that covers imminent danger, such as the wind/lightning storm that you were faced with. Maybe the Vermilion police need to lighten up a little. You know the old saying... "common sense isn't so common any more"! ;-)

Tim


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

There will be no lightening up by the vermilion police in this regard. It is painfully obvious to me that the primary reason for writing tickets for wake violations outside the river near the breakwall is money driven. I spoke to officials in Vermilion including the Mayor to at minimum voice my displeasure with this situation.

They are well within the law to be writing these citations, just not visitor friendly. If the complaints are from residents in the river then write the violations that happen within the river, not out in the lake.

I broke the law, guilty as charged, I paid my fine of $120. I will however NEVER for any reason spend another night or a dime in Vermilion. Over the last 4 years I have been averaging around $4,000.00 a year spent in Vermilion on hotels, food, gas, ramps, etc. I choose not to spend my recreation dollars in that city any longer. 

There is no provision in the ORC to allow for weather. ORC 1547.08 is very clear. You would like to think that the officers at vermilion would apply some latitude in enforcing the law in poor weather conditions, but don't count on it! The circumstances Ying6 describes last night certainly seemed to merit some leniency yet he was going to get a ticket anyway. Only some mis fortunate boater in distress saved him from the ticket. I'm sure they found some violation(s) to cite the distressed boater with, they wouldn't want to miss an opportunity.

Sorry to sound so bitter but stupidity really pisses me off.


----------



## Partimer (Sep 25, 2004)

I just this year, am keeping my boat at the storage by Daves because it's very close to the Vermillion river launch. But, I can assure you I will NOT launch there now, if only to support the 2 posters who were "harassed" there. One problem is, where to go other than there. I launched my new 20' Lund at Cranberry and scratched the snot out of it because of the close quarters with the wind blowing. Where else can you launch that is close to the sand bar?


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Part timer,
There's a public launch (that's free) east of Vermillion in Lorain. It's located next to the old power generation plant and behind the Lorain water works plant. It's about 8-10 miles from the V. It's about the same length of run if not shorter to the Bar.
However, be warned, there is an Aux. patrol that monitors the river and they will usually give you a verbal warning for kicking up a wake. I'm not sure if they have the authority to ticket. I have also seen the police issue tickets inside the breaks...mostly to PWC operators that didn't have the necessary saftey equipment or for speeding inside the harbor.


----------



## Partimer (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I plan on going Fri morning depending on conditions. I think this place is at the end of Colorado Ave????


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

I paid one this year too & Tadpole was with me. 

It was the first time anyone off this board went fishing with me & I took my boat out for like the 4th time this year. So we loaded up at the Boat dock @ Lake Logan & we fished till early Morning. Well I went to the truck & there was a Baggie on my Wiper blade. It was for no Trailer tag, I didnt even think to get it this year, for some reason. I never meant to break the law, But I paid it & went on. I just didnt even think of it this year because I wasnt sure if I was even going to fish in it much because of my Back Condition.

Needless to say I was a little embarrassed because that was the first time I had met Tadpole, We still had a great nite despite the ticket. The Parks need the money, So I gave my Part.  

Cat Mazter


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I am not suggesting that anyone else should not use the vermilion ramps. That is just my personal feeling. 

I'm not trying to organize a boycott  . Just letting you know to be very careful if you do use that river.

I launch at Cranberry a lot with no problems. It will be my primary ramp again when fishing this area.


----------



## cw261 (May 11, 2004)

Is west of Colorado Ave on the west side of the river - north of route 6 off Broadway (rt. 57). I have not been there this year - last year Broadway was closed and you had to go west a couple of streets to Oberlin - good luck!.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> No person shall operate a vessel at greater than idle speed or create a wake within 300 feet of any marina, boat docking facility, boat gasoline dock, launch ramp, *recreational boat harbor, harbor entrance *regardless of whether buoys are present or not or in any area buoyed as "no wake" or "idle speed."


So what this law is saying you cannot create a wake within the breakwall at Cleveland all the way from Gordon Park to Edgewater. Is that correct? 
What is considered the harbor? Inside the breakwall?


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

They are at it again ! !

http://www.morningjournal.com/site/news.asp?brd=1699

Not to over do this post but Vermilion is about to do itself in.
...


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Lundy said:


> I am not suggesting that anyone else should not use the vermilion ramps. That is just my personal feeling.
> 
> I'm not trying to organize a boycott  . Just letting you know to be very careful if you do use that river.
> 
> I launch at Cranberry a lot with no problems. It will be my primary ramp again when fishing this area.



Not starting a boycott. I think you just did. 

I can crawl with my boat, and I'll still make a wake. I guess it is just my boats design. My buddies and I had just talked about hitting the Vermilion area next spring. Your post changed my mind. It is unfortunate that we as sportsman have to be hassled for doing what we love. There are plenty other paces to fish on Erie. I'll just spend my money elsewhere.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Maybe we'll get lucky, and they'll have a 'speed trap' setup the day of the Hawgfest.


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

I guess I will post my experience ,about 3 weeks ago I went out with a friend on his 25ft wellcraft and when he put me on the dock to get the truck he was approached by 4-5 coast guardsmen.They said he got to close to another boat so that started a hour and a half search and board of the boat.To make a really long story short they acted very hard like military personal got a lot of dirt in the boat.they questioned me and other passenger,took all are info.They just wanted a reason to searched they seen empty beer cans that were mine the owner had 2 beers in 8 hours,so we waited for someone to get the breathalizer.He blew a .000 finally we got to leave!I feel we were harrased and I dont usually take that stance,i know they have a job to do.


----------



## spot chaser (Apr 13, 2004)

peration in Restricted Areas
(ORC 1547.08)
No person shall operate a vessel in designated "swim areas," areas buoyed off as "no boats," or within any restricted area in violation of the designated restriction.

No person shall operate a vessel at greater than idle speed or create a wake within 300 feet of any marina, boat docking facility, boat gasoline dock, launch ramp, recreational boat harbor, harbor entrance regardless of whether buoys are present or not or in any area buoyed as "no wake" or "idle speed."

Just think - every time the ferry docks at Kelly's Island - it's in violation. 
(I say Kelly's as it's the only one that I have fished near to.)


If one follows the letter of the law then I'd bet ALL the ferries and commercial barges are in violation.

Ditto on the Ohio, as docks and marinas are not marker, tugs and pleasure boats are all throwing a wake on the entire river.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

Lundy said:


> Sunday in Vermilion I managed to get my first speeding ticket on over 20 years.
> 
> It was in my boat!
> 
> ...



Coming into Lorain harbor last summer I was warned by a lorain police boat over his PA system for the same thing. We were coming in betwene the outer break wall and the light house, but not yet past the light house.


----------



## spot chaser (Apr 13, 2004)

Toxic said:


> I can crawl with my boat, and I'll still make a wake. I guess it is just my boats design. My buddies and I had just talked about hitting the Vermilion area next spring. Your post changed my mind. It is unfortunate that we as sportsman have to be hassled for doing what we love. There are plenty other paces to fish on Erie. I'll just spend my money elsewhere.



Ditto - 19' deep V Lund and at the slowest the 75 will go, about 3mph, there is a 6" to 1 foot wake, even using the 9.9 at dead slow, there is still a wake.

So I guess in that case I'd always be in trouble.

Only place on Erie I've ever been is middle harbor and I just o with the pack, usually about 4-5 and I throw as much of a wake or more than I do at 30.

It's a tiller, lots of weight in the rear. I hate long no wake zones, it's hard to stay on course at slow speeds, if it's windy it's almost dangerous.


----------



## Alaskan (Jun 19, 2007)

Here's an idea. Next time at the HawgFest...everyone upon returning from fishing, drop your electrics and crawl...as in as slow as you can possibly go yet move forward on your way up the river. Get lined up single file. See how much those cops like the back up in traffic. Vermillion,Lorain and others would like your business just as much...make that more so.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

reel, it looks like you unintentionally started something by digging up this old thread. Almost two years to the week. 

Guys, its two years and a week old now.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

The original date of the thread Lundy posted was in 2005...

It really has nothing to do with the article posted from the weekend. Maybe complaints caused a step-up in patrols and boat checks.. Who knows?

I think, though, it will be important for OGF and the WBSA's Hawgfest representatives to talk with the coast guard and Vermilion PD about the walleye tournament and the launch/weigh in with all the boat traffic.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

No doubt of a need for a meeting Carl.

I just read the full story, and its well worth the read guys.


----------



## Dazed and Confused (Aug 31, 2004)

Lundy said:


> Thanks Dean,
> 
> However the ORC shown on my ticket is 1547.08
> 
> ...


I was going to quote this same law,but you did it for me.Shame on you for not knowing this after your last ticket.

EDIT after reading everything else,they have stepped up patrol along the river only because they have been given a grant and have to spend the money or lose it.No one is happy about what they are doing,but they claim that it is in the interest of national security.Seems like they have caught more drunks with the additional monies than they have terrorists.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow, 

This was two years ago and I was in violation of a law. I paid my fine and moved on.

The point to this thread that I started two years ago was to inform others about this law. I was ignorant of it and I knew most were also. I had personally violated this law more times than I could count. 

I am NOW fully aware of this law, and try to observe it at every opportunity 


.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> No person shall operate a vessel at greater than idle speed or create a wake within 300 feet of any marina, boat docking facility, boat gasoline dock, launch ramp, *recreational boat harbor, harbor entrance *regardless of whether buoys are present or not or in any area buoyed as "no wake" or "idle speed."


Can someone then answer my question. How does this apply within the breakwall at Cleveland.
Is the inside of the whole breakwall a recreational boat harbor? What about anywhere near the east or west lighthouse?


----------



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

Seems to be a lot of "New Rome Justice" in Vermillion.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Lewzer said:


> Can someone then answer my question. How does this apply within the breakwall at Cleveland.
> Is the inside of the whole breakwall a recreational boat harbor? What about anywhere near the east or west lighthouse?


I would guess that they would classify the inner harbor east of the old government pier (water treatment plant) at edgewater as a commercial boat harbor. There really isn't anything recreational there between edgewater and the river/whiskey island.


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

One of the problems 2 years ago was that the outer breakwall in Vermilion wasn't posted as a no wake zone. that has been corrected with a painted sign out there now. Lorain has a 10 mph speed limit posted and Cleveland has nothing (I think). The real issue is uneven enforcement and no signage which has been taken care of in Vermilion.


I've been in other places like Conneaut, Ashtabula, Fairport Harbor, Sandusky and Huron that I get a little antsy at as well but if I see everyone on plane I join in. If I'm alone in the harbors I slow it down to idle just because I'm not sure.

The extra scrutiny from the Coasties is another issue. If they want to call it safety & DUI enforcement then I'm all for it. If it's terrorist related then I want to know how a boatload of geezers look like a terrorist cell?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> If it's terrorist related then I want to know how a boatload of geezers look like a terrorist cell?


LOL marc.lots of us geezers are more dangerous to ourselves than anyone else anyway,aren't we


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

The entire inside of the breakwall in Cleveland is balls to the wall, except between the lights near the two cuts, one opens to the lake the other that opens to the breakwall after passing the fishing pier. I know the entrances are marked no wake, and the lights signify harbor entrance and exit. Easy to tell in Cleveland it's marked okay. Lorain is a little weird.


----------



## coman61 (Jul 6, 2006)

I live in Vermilion therefore I boat in Vermilion. Here is my take on all this. While it is true the Coast Gaurd has gone over the top on boat inspections in the Vermilion river it is painfully obvious that there many boaters that should not have a boat untill you go through some type of safety and navagation course. 95+&#37; of you go around the breakwall in the wrong direction. Exit on the East side Enter on the West side. You can not exceed the the 5 MPH speed limit untill you pass the end of the breakwall. For those of you who feel you can not enter the river on a chop either sell your boat or stick to the inland lakes. I own 2 boats, a 17Ft alum. and a 25FT glass boat and I can bring either one on in a big chop. If there really are 5 footers you can bet your ass the Vermilion PD nor the CG is going to stop anyone from comming in a little to hot. To the guy who says his 20FT lund throws an 8" to 1' wake when going 3 MPH. Bull, anyone who believes that is an idiot and has no right to own a boat. As far as the speed is concerened, I have yet yo go down that river without some Ya-hoo throwing a wake. Just because you paid $6 to launch your boat does not give you the right flip off land owners who know darn good and well your going too fast and voice their opinions.

Come on guys I dont think anyone is asking for the world just a little respect.
The fish will still be there 5 mins later.


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

As far as I know, the 300' rule (law) can be enforced anywhere, even if the "norm" is on plane navigation. I agree the CG seemingly goes a bit "overboard" (pardon the pun) when it comes to some enforcement, but I guess they have a job to do.

Marc,

I've never seen the Lorain speed limit posted before, but every time I'm coming into or leaving the dock there I wonder if my 6 MPH "power troll" will get me in trouble. Usually I get reassurance that I'm OK when some yahoo blows by me on plane!

Tim


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Coman your comments have good points but if you want them to be read you should watch your language this is a family site. As for someone giving the bird to home owners, there are bad apples in all things. I am usually going idle the entire length of the river watching bikinis and such 

IMHO there should not be a no wake law it should be a speed limit. If it is say 5mph there is no questions over if they were throwing a wake or not.

Scott


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Hey Hey Hey there Coman61 take it easy on the language and telling guys "how it is" as if your the only guy around here that follows the rules of the water and knows how to handle the river, you have alot of assumptions in your post. For a guy with 2 posts one before your big nasty you have no right to tell people to stick to inland lakes and that they have no business owning a boat. Take it easy in the forum we have kids on this site, swearing is a big no no, you'll get dusted dude. 

Your right the fish will be there in 5 minutes, I for one like to cruise the river slowly with no wake at all and get the boat ready to be put back on the trailer, gather trash, put rod and lures away, wrap leaders etc. The V is a nice river and I like the ride down with the scenery and to check out the docked boats. I have fished a 20 foot lund many times they do not throw a big wake when going slow either.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Jeeeesh, lighten up Francis.....You would probably have a coronary if you saw some of the yahoos coming into the mouth of the Huron river (especially in the fall). The Huron Police and CG would have a field day in Huron but I have rarely seen it enforced. The CG spent approx. 2 weeks in June in Huron off and on, have not seen them since.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

coman61,as mentioned,please respect the rules of the site and it's members.remove the language.
you might also want to consider that living on the river is not necessarily proof that you are more proficient or knowledgable than some of the people you are addressing here.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

There is a problem going on in the Vermilion right now thier was a big meeting last week about it. Not sure if you were there or not but lots of people are tried of being pulled over for safety checks. Between the CG and the Vermilion police and Border Patrol they are becoming a pain the rear. Yes people speed down that river but I have also been yelled at when my throttles have been back to the stops for making a wake. I know the rules and follow them. I do not have much problem with V police they are either down at romps for free Ice Cream or at the VYC getting a free lunch. It is the coast Guard that is bugging alot of people. Coman61 I do have one question about your comments where did you get your info about the east exit and west enterence? I don't mean any offense just wanting to know the source.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

coman61 said:


> I live in Vermilion therefore I boat in Vermilion. Here is my take on all this. While it is true the Coast Gaurd has gone over the top on boat inspections in the Vermilion river it is painfully obvious that there many boaters that should not have a boat untill you go through some type of safety and navagation course. 95+% of you go around the breakwall in the wrong direction. Exit on the East side Enter on the West side. You can not exceed the the 5 MPH speed limit untill you pass the end of the breakwall. For those of you who feel you can not enter the river on a chop either sell your boat or stick to the inland lakes. I own 2 boats, a 17Ft alum. and a 25FT glass boat and I can bring either one on in a big chop. If there really are 5 footers you can bet your ass the Vermilion PD nor the CG is going to stop anyone from comming in a little to hot. To the guy who says his 20FT lund throws an 8" to 1' wake when going 3 MPH. Bullshit, anyone who believes that is an idiot and has no right to own a boat. As far as the speed is concerened, I have yet yo go down that river without some Ya-hoo throwing a wake. Just because you paid $6 to launch your boat does not give you the right flip off land owners who know damm good and well your going too fast and voice their opinions.
> 
> Come on guys I dont think anyone is asking for the world just a little respect.
> The fish will still be there 5 mins later.




WOW...tell us how you really feel, come on....dont hold back


----------



## Bait Dave (Apr 28, 2004)

T-Buzz,
A big 10/4 on the meeting.

There is another meeting going on as I speak.

Not only business' are pissed, but the administration has taken notice.

THEY ARE NOT HAPPY, THEY ARE MAKING MOVES TO NOT ONLY ASSIST THE ANGLERS BUT PLEASURE BOATERS AS WELL.

VERMILION IS VERY HAPPY TO HOST THE HOGFEST AND IS TAKING THIS ISSUE VERY SERIOUSLY.


Bait Dave
Dave's Bait & Tackle
5101 South Street B
Vermilion,Oh 44089
440-963-0088
Monitoring channel 79
Location Link:http://www.baitdave.com/album1_008.htm
OVER 4 MILLION WORMS SERVED- THE NEW HOME OF THE HAWGFEST!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

First of all, I appreciate your valid concerns coman61, but the news article and voiced concerns here have nothing to do with speeding. 

The issue is the amount of boardings by the Coast Guard which will by the end of this season likely have doubled over last years number. With only 43 citings issued out of 423 boardings, it goes way beyond anything like "probable cause"; which I know is not legally required, but this is beyond reasonable in my opinion as well as a lot of other good folks.

Exerpted from the linked article:



> Since Oct. 1, there have been 423 boat boardings in the Lorain Coast Guard station's area, resulting in 43 violations, including 22 charges for ''boating under the influence.'' In comparison, the Marbleheard Coast Guard Station has done 387 boardings since Oct. 1 and issued 47 violations, including eight charges for boating under the influence.
> 
> From Oct. 1, 2005 to Sept. 30, 2006, there were 277 boardings by the Coast Guard in Lorain and 637 by the Marblehead Coast Guard.
> 
> ''The boating industry has enough problems to begin with,'' said Bill Schaeffer, director of the Beaver Park Marina in Lorain. ''This is supposed to be pleasure. You're not supposed to be harassed.''


----------



## duckman (Sep 18, 2004)

sorry Lundy that you got the ticket 2 years ago because I have seen folks who really deserved it... i knew the rule but I think of this thread every time I come or go pass any structure on the lake

A numnut who did deserve the ticket

Most recently on 7/3 I was in the East Harbor channel and a guy came in behind me and did not shut down until he was 200' in the channel nearly running into me from behind.... I had 7 passengers and they were all a bit anxious about what was coming at them... but wait it gets better....

The numnut tries to pass me with a parade of boats lined up to get out of the harbor and in front of me to get in... he gets beside me and started yelling at me for going too slow swearing he is going to sic the coast guard on me for "impeeeeing his progress" (in a slur) I think he meant impeding... lol

Now there is someone who needs the tickets stacked up


----------

